# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Foto Humoristike #1

## Flori



----------


## Flori



----------


## Flori



----------


## Flori



----------


## Grindavecja-nr1

hahahaha nice ones

----------


## Flori



----------


## Flori



----------


## Flori



----------


## Visage

ahahhahahhahahahahah shume cute keto me bebushat najs najs  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MaDaBeR

LoooooooooooL

----------


## Flori



----------


## Flori



----------


## Flori



----------


## Flori



----------


## Flori



----------


## Flori



----------


## Flori



----------


## Flori



----------


## Helikranon

Nderrimi i roleve

----------


## Helikranon

Ka edhe keshtu

----------

